# edgy mens costumes



## thallow32 (Oct 3, 2007)

Im looking for a costume that is current kinda edgy. something smartly thought up. for instance last year some people i know went as Duke lacrosse players which is funny and edgy because of the whole stripper scandal. another one i think was a little over the top and i personally wouldnt do is to dress as steve irwin and have a stingray on ur chest (terrible idea but..). another one i was thinkin was micheal Vic with a fake dog or a dog collar on or behind bars...somethin along those lines. if you have ANY ideas that would be awesome. thanks


----------

